# Timex Electric Dynabeat



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

I know they're popular here. One for sale right now on ebay. Seller will ship to the UK. I'm not bidding on it. Any interest it's this one HERE.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

I went for this and lost out with my bid - a recurring theme at present, anyone one here snag it?


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

I had a run at it but it ended at $65.

I dropped out at $60...


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

watchking1 said:


> I had a run at it but it ended at $65.
> 
> I dropped out at $60...


I was the second at $64 - no luck at all on ebay at present including an annoying 'screen freeze' at the crucial moment last night when placing a last-minute bid on an Omega Dynamic. Mobile internet can be a bit unreliable at times!


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

handlehall said:


> watchking1 said:
> 
> 
> > I had a run at it but it ended at $65.
> ...


You gotta get yourself a snipe bidder (I use Bidnapper). I resisted for years, and then finally took the plunge 3 years ago. What a difference! Just set it and forget it.No freeze ups. No staying up 'til all hours. Quit resisting and get one now.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> handlehall said:
> 
> 
> > watchking1 said:
> ...


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

"We have met the enemy and it is us"

As late as 1-2 years ago ANY timex electric (except the solid gold Dorado) would go for $10 at the most. Now there are so many of us collectors bidding against each other, they go for these crazy prices. Funny thing is that, as far as Timex, there are hundreds of them out there.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

handlehall said:


> A what whatter? sounds cool where do I get one - don't say ebay :duh:


You can get a snipe bidder here


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> handlehall said:
> 
> 
> > You can get a snipe bidder here
> ...


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

handlehall said:


> martinus_scriblerus said:
> 
> 
> > handlehall said:
> ...


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Quit worrying.

It's my favourite pastime


----------

